# Hanging a large MDF board



## Pmasc10 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi all,

I was hoping you could help with a problem I'm having. An artist friend of mine does large stencils and recently gifted me with one. He chose to use a 6' x 4' MDF board, 1/2" thickness. It's large and heavy and I have no idea how to hang this on my wall. I'm nervous of screwing anything into the back of it for fear of cracking the board. I'm not sure what the piece weighs but it's definitely less than 100 pounds. Doesn't help too much, sorry.

I appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## hydro (Aug 9, 2013)

Take the artwork to a professional frame shop and ask them the question. They will most likely give you hangers with a long steel bracket that have several screw holes and uses a swivel "D" loop to attach a wire. Get the proper wire from them while you are at it, and the correct hangers to mount into the wall.

You don't want to cobble this together on some DIY advice and have it come crashing off of the wall later.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

If my Calculations are correct it weighs about 45 pounds.
Tell your friend to make it out of something else next time.

I would build yourself a frame or have someone build it for you, 1/2 MDF is not designed for this kind of use. 
1/2 is just not enough girth to properly hold a screw.

Is there an inconspicuous spot in the corners you could drill all the way through.


----------



## buck_cpa (Mar 26, 2013)

set it on a floating shelf, then you don't have to make any modifications to the art


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

Glue and pin nail a french cleat to the back the full length, shouldn't have any problem and the french cleat will help keep it straight. You could put one at the top and one at the bottom.


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

Any pictures of it? That would help with suggestions.

If you decide to screw something into it, say a French cleat, definitely drill pilot holes. MDF is really prone to splitting if you don't.


----------



## byerbyer (Dec 31, 2012)

French cleat or a "Z-Clip" panel hanger would be my suggestion

http://www.monarchmetal.com/faqs/

We use a similar clip at our commercial millwork company for hanging wall panels.


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

^I would go with the Z-clip also.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Those are some descent looking clips.

I still think screws of any kind in 1/2 MDF will pull out after a while. 
The chances of stripping the screw as you put it in is high.

The best bet here is to frame it or…
Set it on a shelf as *BUCKCPA* suggested

All else fails ask your friend what other have done.


----------

